# Emergency Situation At Fort Benning



## RetPara (Apr 22, 2015)

I think this is more serious than a soldier NOT wear his PT belt....  but these days....

Since it seems to be at the Warrior Transition Battalion; I think this will be ugly.....

From FOXNews





> FORT BENNING, Ga. –  Authorities at Fort Benning, the U.S. Army post in west Georgia, say they're dealing with an ongoing "emergency situation" at the post's Warrior Transition Battalion.
> 
> Fort Benning officials said Wednesday afternoon on the base's official Facebook account and on Twitter that officials have secured the area and that personnel were safety evacuated as a precaution.
> 
> ...


----------



## medicchick (Apr 22, 2015)

It's already been cleared.  Problem with jump starting a vehicle.
https://www.facebook.com/fortbenningfans/posts/10153279849159184



> FINAL: The emergency situation has been officially cleared.
> 
> UPDATE: The emergency situation at the Fort Benning WTB is close to a resolution.
> The details of the situation are as follows: A Soldier who asked for help with a battery jump, mis-identified part of the electrical system within the assisting person's vehicle. Due to the Soldier's concern for the safety of personnel in the area, he alerted emergency officials to what he felt to be a threat. Officials on scene have determined the situation is not a threat to personnel in the area and are completing their final checks. We will let you know when the area is
> officially cleared.


----------



## pardus (Apr 22, 2015)

Good job Private   :wall:


----------



## Gunz (Apr 22, 2015)

Red cable to + terminal, both vehicles. Black cable to - terminal of booster, other end to good ground on vehicle to be jumped. Ready begin...:wall:


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 22, 2015)

ID what kind of stupidity their rig has going on

pos and neg to appropriate jumper terminals on my truck
pos to batt, neg to block on other rig
high idle to 1800
tell em to try cranking

99.98% of time, instastart guaranteed. The other .02 is within 2 minutes of being connected.


----------



## reed11b (Apr 22, 2015)

Re-read the report. Soldier saw wires and such he did not recognize and thought that it might be an explosive device. Alerted authorities. NOT soldier unable to figure out how to start car.  I would rather the soldier was alert and wrong then not alert myself.
Reed


----------



## Gunz (Apr 22, 2015)

reed11b said:


> Re-read the report. Soldier saw wires and such he did not recognize and thought that it might be an explosive device. Alerted authorities. NOT soldier unable to figure out how to start car.  I would rather the soldier was alet and wrong then not alert myself.
> Reed



Just because you can read clearly and effectively and we can't doesn't make you any better than us.


----------



## pardus (Apr 22, 2015)

I want to see a picture of the engine bay of the car in question. My money is on retardedness.


----------



## Brill (Apr 22, 2015)

pardus said:


> I want to see a picture of the engine bay of the car in question. My money is on retardedness.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 22, 2015)

reed11b said:


> Re-read the report. Soldier saw wires and such he did not recognize and thought that it might be an explosive device. Alerted authorities. NOT soldier unable to figure out how to start car.  I would rather the soldier was alert and wrong then not alert myself.
> Reed



Dude, If paranoia is at that level then I guess I'll never open the CUCV's fucking hood on base. MC can attest to that.


----------

